# Boxer has pimple like bump right below eye



## Wilson530 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey everyone, my boxer developed a bump right below her eye a few days ago. I'm a little worried about it and have really no idea what it could be. I am hoping that somebody can tell me what it is. Here is a picture


----------



## Erincal (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi!! My boxer has the same exact thing!!! A small bump that looks the exact same as yours appeared a week and a half ago and has gotten increasingly bigger (its now slightly bigger than the bump on your dogs eye) My dogs is not right on the eyelid but right below the eye. What did you find out that your dogs was? Could you please email me at [email protected] ...I dont know how to check messages on here and just signed up to write you. I googled bump on my boxers eye and this picture of your dog came up. I about died bc its identical to my dogs. I googled alot of stuff and seems it could either be a pimple like wart that will go away on its own or a form of a tumor that will need to be removed. I pray its the first one. I would be so grateful if you could email me. Thank you so much, Sincerely, Erin


----------



## Danjones16 (Apr 18, 2020)

Did you ever find out what this is? I have a bernedoodle with a similar looking thing going on and I'm quarantine OMG so I don't wanna go to the vet unless its serious.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

This thread is nine years old, and neither poster has been back on the forum since then. 

Call your vet, and see if maybe you can't take a picture and email it to them, and let them make the determination as to whether or not it needs to be looked at in person.


----------

